# ...and I thought the weather at the Natl was bad!!



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXk1e0NgUGc


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow...that is completely disgraceful.


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

that is absoulutely Horrible! Do you think that if it was a major sport event with a bunch of overpaid, spoiled athletes they would let conditions get like that? probably not!


----------



## mychance (Oct 22, 2007)

Try being a rescue volunteer at an AKC event! 

Although several of our local GSD clubs are very supportive and welcoming, the warmth doesn't rise. At a recent AKC show, the rescues were off in a side room with no signage inviting the public to come in and visit. Some resourceful folks found a big cardboard box and used that to indicate where the information tables were located. We were not permitted to bring any dogs - although we were asked to police the side door and direct those showing dogs to the correct entrance. 

The agility folks were banished with us, but at least had a mention in the program (many of them volunteer with rescues so we could grumble together). We've been at this event for a number of years and it's been better some years, worse others, but we feel lucky to even be able to be there, especially with PA's reputation as the US puppy mill capitol.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

While I believe that the AKC should have gotten the sand bags there sooner. They should have also found some place to get pallets from to get the dog crates out of the standing water.

But I think people need to understand that the AKC can't control the weather. Could they have done a better job at listening to the concerns, sure. But unless you have every tried to put on an event the size of this and keep everything running smooth and keep everyone happy, I guess it is easy to sit back and gripe.

Before I would let my dogs sit in crates in standing water I would have gone and found a lumber store and bought some 4 x 4's. But that is just me.

Val


----------



## mysablegsd (Aug 7, 2009)

I would have demanded a refund.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

How come only certain people were allowed inside?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

the people inside were showing in the breed ring, the tents were for agility competitors,,it's basically showing that people in the breed ring are treated / get better accommodations than the ones that do agility..

I've run in weather like that, it certainly isn't fun, (well maybe fun for the dog if they like it, like mine did!) and I've done herding in muck up to my knees, (dog loved that to!),,but you'd THINK with this being an invitational, and under a TENT, they would have been better prepared for monsoonal weather...


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I think it's disrespectful to those who are in the tent getting soaked. Yes, I understand that agility and show dogs have different needs while getting ready for their 'work' but having the arenas sopping wet and such is just ridiculous, while the others have a cocktail bar? Umm... priorities are in the wrong spot if you ask me.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Video - AKC Nat'l Invitational-Soaked Crate Area*

I think the difference between the agility crating area and the breed dog area was one of the huge issues. 

Love the video of the dog bowl races down the river racing thru the center of the crating area. Shows how agility people try to make lemonade out of lemons!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnBUnWjgGEw

There was an official apology written up after:



> Quote:
> 
> ===============================
> To all the 2009 AKC Agility Invitational exhibitors:
> ...


----------

